

3D Printing of Liquid Metals at Room Temperature - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ql3pXn8-sHA

======
Ellipsis753
This is most interesting and a step forward in the right direction.

However to highlight some of the larger downfalls, the current metal alloy
used is very expensive and while it oxidizes and becomes solid, only the outer
edges of each drop are exposed to the air and so become solid. All items that
are 3d printed still have liquid metal inside them, only the outer edges of it
have solidified.

This is a bit of a downside to this method to me. However the day that I can
3d print solid metal structures will be an awesome one.

